# Slashdot Games emLittleBigPlanet/em Creations Raising Copyright Questions



## Clark Kent (Nov 4, 2008)

*Slashdot Games emLittleBigPlanet/em Creations Raising Copyright Questions
By News Bot - 11-04-2008 05:22 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Joystiq's Law of the Game column uses the recently released LittleBigPlanet to address the question of intellectual property rights for user-created content within and for games. At this point, Sony's ToS claims a great deal of control over users' work, unlike Second Life's, which is much more permissive. GiantBomb has a related story pointing out creations within LittleBigPlanet that are copies of other games, and how they could lead to legal troubles for Sony if they aren't quick about taking them down.pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/04/0441208amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/04/0441208"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/04/0441208amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./p pa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/QpQaY0AWOVfbuauy1HND_WRytuc/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/QpQaY0AWOVfbuauy1HND_WRytuc/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/iFNKBcmJeK8" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

